# Another Tracked, and Found Deer for the Blue Heeler



## Jake Allen (Nov 9, 2015)

Wednesday morning, hunting by myself in a steady drizzle in a pine ticket in South Georgia, set up 12 steps from a torn-up scrape under a gall berry bush, 
I managed to get an arrow in the second buck I saw that morning.
The deer came up the hill to me, stopped about 20 yards away, then turned about 45 degrees and was passing on my left. 
At what turned out to be 26 big steps from the base of the tree, he stopped between 2 pine trees.
I let the arrow fly. 
The shot looked good, but the deer lunged forward and I hit him far back. Looked to be liver/gut, maybe in the femoral also.
The buck kicked at impact and ran by on my left.
I was able to see the deer cross behind me at 100 yards or so, and could tell he was slowing down. Tail was down,. so I figured he was hurt bad, or not at all.
I used my compass to mark the last spot I saw him in relation to my stand. I waited in the tree about 2 hours then checked the spot I shot him. 
There was good blood there. and for several yards up the trail, but it was getting washed out from the drizzling rain. Plus, this was on pine straw.
I got the dog, waited about another hour, then took Ruby to the place I shot the deer.
She started slow, but I could tell she was on the trail the deer ran. About 75 yards up the trail, she found the arrow, and licked the blood off the shaft. 
After another 50 yards or so, I saw the deer's belly about 40 yards away.
I let her trail him to where he lay. Less than 10 minutes from start, to deer.
Good deal, good job Ruby!  A tough, cold track in a wet pine thicket, with very little blood. What a sniffer.
I am proud. 

On the plate below, one side of the backstrap rubbed with cayenne pepper and garlic, then smoked with cherry for several hours.
Good stuff; I did share some with Tomi, Barry, Donnie, and Wenn-dale.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Nov 9, 2015)

Congrats Sir, nice buck, and a good looking dog. Those back straps look awesome.


----------



## bam_bam (Nov 9, 2015)

Ruby has turned out to be quite the asset this year. Good job you two.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 9, 2015)

Congrats 

Where the shot end up? Liver I take it or you get a lung


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 9, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Congrats
> 
> Where the shot end up? Liver I take it or you get a lung



Thanks

Liver and gut. The deer was stiff when I found him, so I figure he lived an hour or so after the shot. 
I gave him plenty of time; right at 3 hours and change.


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 9, 2015)

bowhunterdavid said:


> Congrats Sir, nice buck, and a good looking dog. Those back straps look awesome.



Thank you!


----------



## jerry russell (Nov 9, 2015)

Good dog.  Having a blood dog in camp is such an awesome thing.


----------



## Dennis (Nov 9, 2015)

Great job and way to go Ruby!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks for the story and pics. Beautiful dog, nice buck and some delicious looking back straps.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Nov 9, 2015)

Good Job Jeff way to get it done!


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 9, 2015)

Man that was a tough situation all the way around. Tracking in pine straw can be difficult even on a good day and the drizzle sure didn't help I bet. Ruby did her job well and the proof is in the pudding, or in this case, on the plate! Proud for ya'll.


----------



## Todd Cook (Nov 9, 2015)

Good story, deer, dog, and food! Congrats! She does seem to have a knack for it, no doubt.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Nov 9, 2015)

That dog has earned her feed for sure! Congrats on a great hunt Jeff!


----------



## Barebowyer (Nov 9, 2015)

Great job and good decision making!!!  Well done!


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 9, 2015)

Good job Ruby!


----------



## JBranch (Nov 9, 2015)

Congrats, Sir. Fine deer and dog.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 9, 2015)

Dang good dawg. Congrats. Jeff on a fine good eating deer.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 9, 2015)

Ruby don't take your love to town...

She does well, I think. Congratulations on the deer and the dog!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 9, 2015)

bowhunterdavid said:


> Congrats Sir, nice buck, and a good looking dog. Those back straps look awesome.



That back strap was awesome. Thanks Ruby.
Shoulda smoked both of them.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Nov 10, 2015)

Way to go!


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 10, 2015)

jerry russell said:


> Good dog.  Having a blood dog in camp is such an awesome thing.



Yes it is; I am believer.



trad bow said:


> Thanks for the story and pics. Beautiful dog, nice buck and some delicious looking back straps.



Thanks Jeff!



Stump Shooter said:


> Good Job Jeff way to get it done!



Appreciate that Robert!



sawtooth said:


> Man that was a tough situation all the way around. Tracking in pine straw can be difficult even on a good day and the drizzle sure didn't help I bet. Ruby did her job well and the proof is in the pudding, or in this case, on the plate! Proud for ya'll.



Yep. In the stand thinking, this is a must morning to put a double lung on a deer. Oh well.
Thanks man.



charlie 2 arrow said:


> That dog has earned her feed for sure! Congrats on a great hunt Jeff!





Todd Cook said:


> Good story, deer, dog, and food! Congrats! She does seem to have a knack for it, no doubt.





Barebowyer said:


> Great job and good decision making!!!  Well done!


Thanks!



JBranch said:


> Congrats, Sir. Fine deer and dog.


Thank you



dm/wolfskin said:


> Dang good dawg. Congrats. Jeff on a fine good eating deer.


Thanks Mike.



SELFBOW said:


> Good job Ruby!





Dennis said:


> Great job and way to go Ruby!!!!





2wheelfoster said:


> Way to go!


Thanks Robert!


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 10, 2015)

dutchman said:


> Ruby don't take your love to town...
> 
> She does well, I think. Congratulations on the deer and the dog!



Thanks Gene.

Barry and his deer will always be Ruby's first....


----------



## ngabowhunter (Nov 10, 2015)

Way to go Jeff. I'll have to show the pics to Shannon. You know she loves the Heelers.


----------



## Red Arrow (Nov 10, 2015)

Congrats!!  Looks like the dog is coming along well!


----------



## AllAmerican (Nov 10, 2015)

Awesome.  I love when the dog really helps, they can smell a lot more than we can !


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 10, 2015)

ngabowhunter said:


> Way to go Jeff. I'll have to show the pics to Shannon. You know she loves the Heelers.


Thanks Ronnie!



Red Arrow said:


> Congrats!!  Looks like the dog is coming along well!


Thanks Lee!



AllAmerican said:


> Awesome.  I love when the dog really helps, they can smell a lot more than we can !



Thank you John.


----------



## Clipper (Nov 10, 2015)

Good story with a good ending, thanks to Ruby!  Did she get any deer meat?


----------



## Blueridge (Nov 10, 2015)

Way to go Jeff ! Congrats


----------



## Gordief (Nov 11, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRjviO8negQ


----------



## dpoole (Nov 11, 2015)

Congrat to hunter and finder they make a good team.


----------



## robert carter (Nov 12, 2015)

Good job Sir!. I was raised in a family of " houndsmen". Love dogs even more so those that earn their keep!!RC


----------



## oldfella1962 (Nov 20, 2015)

Jake Allen said:


> Wednesday morning, hunting by myself in a steady drizzle in a pine ticket in South Georgia, set up 12 steps from a torn-up scrape under a gall berry bush,
> I managed to get an arrow in the second buck I saw that morning.
> The deer came up the hill to me, stopped about 20 yards away, then turned about 45 degrees and was passing on my left.
> At what turned out to be 26 big steps from the base of the tree, he stopped between 2 pine trees.
> ...



In that first pic of your dog it looks like it's wearing the new Navy work uniform. It fits him pretty well too!


----------



## Robert Warnock (Nov 20, 2015)

Great dog work


----------



## Poynor (Nov 20, 2015)

That's a fine story and hound.


----------



## chenryiv (Nov 22, 2015)

Congrats!!


----------



## bbb6765 (Nov 22, 2015)

Ruby is a beauty...Congrats all the way around!


----------

